# Multiple definitions of symbol?  Help!



## plastickiwi (May 16, 2001)

I'm trying to get Slashcode 2.0, the software that drives Slashdot, running under OSX 10.0.3.

After running in circles for days, I've managed to get MySQL, mod_perl, Apache and the Slash Perl modules installed and reasonably happy.

Unfortunately, when I run the Perl script to bootstrap my site, I get this error:

dyld: perl multiple definitions of symbol _strtol
/usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib(strtol.o) definition of _strtol
/Library/Perl/darwin/auto/DBD/mysql/mysql.bundle definition of _strtol

I am neither a Perl hacker nor an experienced programmer, but I knew enough to recognize that the symbol _strtol is being defined twice.

OK, I'd dealt with a similar problem earlier when installing MySQL, and solved it by using "ar" and "ranlib" to remove the offending symbol from the mysqlclient archive.

Unfortunately, this approach won't work for my Slash problem, as neither "libSystem.B.dylib" nor "mysql.bundle" is recognized as an archive.

What next?


----------

